# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  ssd imac 27 mid 2011  i5 3,1

## cyiannis

εχω ενα imac 27 mid 2011  i5 3,1 GHz και θελω να βαλω 1 ssd παραλληλα με τον δικο του δισκο τι χρειαζομαι για να το κανω π.χ. καλωδια η καποια βαση επισης πια αυτοκολλητα να αγορασω για την οθονη και καποιο βιντεο που να με καθοδηγιση,

και μετα την τοποθετηση αν χρειαζεται να του κανω και κατι αλλο?

εχω καποιες γνωσεις ωστε να το κανω μονος μου και δεν εχω εγγυηση αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα που μου ζηταει η apple + τα μεταφορικα

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ποια χρήματα σου ζητάει και ποια είναι αυτή η Apple που τα ζητάει; Καμία τροποποίηση δεν κάνει η Apple, αν πάει σε εξουσιοδοτημένο service πρέπει να παραμείνει όπως είναι, με την υπάρχουσα διαμόρφωση.

----------


## __Christos__

Δεν ξερω αν ενδιαφερεσαι ακομα αλλα,

Για να κανεις το συγκεκριμενο upgrade θα χρεαστεις:

[1] Το δισκο ssd
[2] Το κιτ της OWC (http://www.amazon.co.uk/OWC-OWCDIYIM...wc+kit+2011+27)
[3] Καποια εφαρμογη να αντιγραψεις τα δεδομενα του δισκου σου στον ssd ή αν προκειται να κανεις clean install ενα bootable usb stick με το λειτουργικο.

Η OWC εχει ενα βιντεο στο καναλι της με λεπτομερείς οδηγίες , αν θελεις, ριξε μια ματια.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Lg4IgJd04

Σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω το συγκεκριμενο upgrade οποτε ισως κανω ενα post/οδηγο.

----------

